# looking for a book on Sears Craftsman,Router crafter



## pauljoe (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi fokes I seam to have problem finding out about a Sears Roebuck and co USA.
Its a frame for 1/4 router router old type you can router barley twist type legs
also wooden lamp stands,It has four 3/4 pipes wirer's to move the router along
the pipes by a handle.it about 3 feet long .the name is Craftsman Router Crafter.
hope you all can help with this as I'm longing to use it?
yours pauljoe.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome. I can only tell you that there are a few of them in used on the forum. Probably your best chance to find one. Have you called Sears parts, It is possible that they may have copies to sell. Have you searched the Internet for it? You can check old wood working machines for help.http://www.owwm.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER CRAFTER LATHE MANUAL CD - eBay (item 330353741718 end time Aug-27-09 10:17:02 PDT)


I will say you don't need it  But see the PDF file below




=============



pauljoe said:


> Hi fokes I seam to have problem finding out about a Sears Roebuck and co USA.
> Its a frame for 1/4 router router old type you can router barley twist type legs
> also wooden lamp stands,It has four 3/4 pipes wirer's to move the router along
> the pipes by a handle.it about 3 feet long .the name is Craftsman Router Crafter.
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Missed a secondhand Trend Router Lathe this morning but a Sears one has come up. I seem to remember that these were actually identical.

Does any one know, please?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I think the Trend is more like the one below ( in blue) and it's much better than the Sears one.

========



istracpsboss said:


> Missed a secondhand Trend Router Lathe this morning but a Sears one has come up. I seem to remember that these were actually identical.
> 
> Does any one know, please?
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Paul and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I think the Trend is more like the one below ( in blue) and it's much better than the Sears one.
> 
> ========


Thanks Bob. That looks a bit like the Chinese one that the Canadian guys who went broke were selling.

I might wait for a Trend one to come up and let this Sears one go.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Peter

Note the name in the picture,,you may find one under it's name,on that side of the pond..


======



istracpsboss said:


> Thanks Bob. That looks a bit like the Chinese one that the Canadian guys who went broke were selling.
> 
> I might wait for a Trend one to come up and let this Sears one go.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Peter
> 
> Note the name in the picture,,you may find one under it's name,on that side of the pond..
> 
> ...


Where did you get that from? All the links I found for it were Kaffirbasher ones!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I found the add on the Net, but I got my lathe from the 
Canadian guys (CanWOOD BRAND NAME)  that are now out of business .. but It came from your side of the pond, I did find them in AU but at a very high in price...if I recall 269.oo plus shipping...

Someone is selling them at a low price I got mind for 100.oo new the box..so to say someone is putting them out for about 50.oo, from that side of the pond ...

also one called Sherwood ,see Manual, it's not the best manual but the one for the CanWood is a great manual but it's to big for the forum..

=========



istracpsboss said:


> Where did you get that from? All the links I found for it were Kaffirbasher ones!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## bubba1118 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a owners manual for it and it doesn't say it is copyrighted so I could scan it and try and post it here if that is permitted. It is 17 pages long and I don't know if I can post that many at one time. If there is another way of doing it I will be happy to do it..


----------



## bubba1118 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have the owners manual for the Sears Router Crafter that I have put in a PDF form and would be happy to post it but I don't know how to attach it to this post. If you can tell how to do that I will.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Paul...

perhaps this will help..

SEARS CRAFTSMAN ROUTER CRAFTER LATHE MANUAL CD - eBay (item 330358067995 end time Sep-13-09 08:28:17 PDT)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

see the link below,at the bottom of the post 

Router Forums - View Single Post - looking for a book on Sears Craftsman,Router crafter

========


----------



## hennemark (Dec 19, 2007)

*Sears Craftsman Router Crafter Manual*

Dear Bubba 1118,

If you could scan in the manual, that would be great. I'd enjoy getting it.

It appears as though you can attach it to a post by using the paperclip. If you have trouble because of the file size, I can send you instruction on how to send it to me via an ftp site, and I can use software to shrink its size so that it can be posted for all.

-- Mark


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mark

say what ????????? like they say RTM (POST)

=========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bob;
If you ever find one like yours, (not the C-man) let me know. I've been looking ever since I first saw yours.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Will do 

=====



AxlMyk said:


> Bob;
> If you ever find one like yours, (not the C-man) let me know. I've been looking ever since I first saw yours.


----------



## Johnmorand (Jul 17, 2010)

Please send me a copy. [email protected]
Thank you, 
john morand


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - looking for a book on Sears Craftsman,Router crafter

========



Johnmorand said:


> Please send me a copy. [email protected]
> Thank you,
> john morand


----------



## Lago (Dec 18, 2009)

Paul

I have the manual for Router Crafter # 720.25251 as a PDF file. Let me know if you are still interested in it.

Lago


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ken

I'd be interested in seeing that, too, please.

[email protected]


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - looking for a book on Sears Craftsman,Router crafter

=======



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing that, too, please.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## pauljoe (Aug 23, 2009)

*O yes please I want to play?*

:sold:


Lago said:


> Paul
> 
> I have the manual for Router Crafter # 720.25251 as a PDF file. Let me know if you are still interested in it.
> 
> Lago


O yes please [I want to play?] so how do we communicate? my email is
[email protected] if that any help. Pauljoe :sold:


----------



## jonandsheilasmith (Jan 31, 2011)

Bobj3 has been really helpful as I get my Router Crafter up and running . . . check out his other posts for a great collection of photos and tips . . .


----------

